# Are you from Seattle area or SW Washington / Portland?



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

There seem to be a lot of folks here from Washington and while that is definitely in the PNW I thought most of the cool cyclist folks were from Portland & other parts of Oregon. So where do you call home?


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*All the PNW is Gods Country*

30 miles north of Seattle in Marysville is my home. I'm lucky the job requires my travel throughout the whole state.
In my opinion Washington, Oregon, Idaho all is Gods country

Ray Still


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Poulsbo, Washington. It is due west across the sound from Seattle. In the past eight years I have lived in Virginia, Hawaii, Sardinia, and now here. I am in the Navy, this is my third tour here.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

greenlake, 6 miles north of seattles downtown core. grew up in walla walla (south east corner of WA) and the glide oregon area


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Ballard, just downhill from Greenlake. I grew up in Eastern Washington though.


----------



## DanWA73 (Feb 25, 2008)

i am pretty much from everywhere...born richmond,indiana...moved to kansas,where my lil sister was born....then to oklahoma, then to texas...live the 25 yrs of my life...guess i almost am from there. i moved to washington almost 7 yrs ago this coming may! while i like washington...i definitely miss the flatlands that texas offered.i started riding bout late 92...been riding off and on for bout 10 yrs or so. never rode in anything big..but have been to a tour in waco(tx). other than that...just ride.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Vancouver, WA, I ride mostly in the Portland Oregon area.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to RBR DanWA73 and thank you for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*North of 49*

White Rock, BC, Canada, just across the border from Blaine. I usually do a few Washington state races each season, as do a lot of BC racers. I often train south of the border - Nooksack, Lynden, Ferndale, Lummi, Birch Bay. The terrain is not quite as hilly as the Fraser Valley but there are almost no cars on the Whatcom roads, so much better!


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

We've lived out here in Fall City, WA for the last 12 years. Great road & MTB rides from my garage. I now find it annoying to have to drive somewhere for a bike ride with so many local options. I grew up in Spokane during the times when the US Olympic cycling team trained there in the late 70's early 80's.

I sometimes wonder how many of you might have ridden by my house as I typically see 30-50 riders per weekend. That is when I am not riding...

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Maple Valley*

Approx. 25 miles SSW of Seattle. Been there about 20 years. One traffic light w/in 5 miles when I moved there, it was really the sticks. Lotta changes, but I can still do a 65 mile ride hitting only 4 stoplights. Views of Mt Rainier from the Enumclaw plateau are always nice.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Tazdag
I used to live on the Cedar river, in mv (Noble). I left there 10 eyars before you arrived. Nothing personnal, dude. I've been back recently and can't find anything, it's changed so much.


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

University District (^_^)


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

What's wrong with breaking down "off the map/radar" to something like eastern WA + north Idaho vs eastern OR + S Idaho? Seems nicer than "off the radar".

Anyhow, Pullman, WA here. From Seattle area originally...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eastern WA is nice...*

I grew up in Eastern WA, and it's a great place for good road and mtn biking.

I know Pulllman a bit. Have they finished developing the trail between there and Moscow, Id? I think it was fated to emerge very near B&L Bicycles in Pullman...:thumbsup: 

-


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, the trail through downtown is nice--comes out right near B&L Bicycles--and the other end goes clear through Moscow and almost to Troy.

We're lucky to have a road bike shop as nice as B&L in Pullman. The shops in Moscow have minimal road bike selection or expertise. B&L seems to get a lot of cool new stuff that you wouldn't think a small shop would get--they had SRAM Force early last year and they've had quite a few of the new Trek Madone (even WSD) already this year. Brice is great.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*+1*

Yes! Brice, Sean, and crew are great!


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

North Bend, WA (not to far from Seattle)

mbcracken, I've likely biked past your house 6 times in week during the spring and summer! I work at MSFT and often bike to and from work during the warmer and dryer months. These days, I go for rides from work early in the morning. That way there is enough light out I'm less of a cage target on 202.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

MSFT, eh? Maybe you know the hook up on the sweet Microsoft jerseys people see on various Cascade organized rides. Seems like MSN Search was a big one last year or the year before--even though it seems like it should've been Live by then.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> MSFT, eh? Maybe you know the hook up on the sweet Microsoft jerseys people see on various Cascade organized rides. Seems like MSN Search was a big one last year or the year before--even though it seems like it should've been Live by then.


Me thinks we can get these at the company store. I'm not a "billboard" kinda guy, so no Company Branding jersey's on my back. Just a small Bikeshop (Phil's Southside Cyclerly) now and then as he rocks and I ride Cyclocross for his shop.


----------



## sharkey00 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Bainbridge Island*

Editing old post with new location. I am now an eastsider. I roam mostly between seattle and North Bend now.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Volunteer Park!...*

You should check out the Volunteer Park criterium on Saturday up on Capitol Hill!

I live in Ballard and have a friend or 2 that live out on Bainbridge Island.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Bumping an old thread. 

I think I recognize mbcracken from another board involving Subaru's! 

I'm in Bellevue (i.e. Seattle burbs). I'd like to ride out in the Carnation/Fall City area more but just don't. Neglect I guess.

While all the cool people are from Portland the fast one's are in the Seattle area! :lol:


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Port Angeles, WA


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

Kent, WA. always looking for someone close to ride with.  PM me.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Vancouver, Wa. here. Wouldn't mind a a buddy to ride with (so they can tow me up the hills).


----------

